# Wife Vs. Husband



## corazon (Sep 29, 2005)

WIFE VS. HUSBAND
A couple drove down a country road for several miles, not saying a word. 

An earlier discussion had led to an argument and

neither of them wanted to concede their position. 

As they passed a barnyard of mules, goats, and pigs, 

the husband asked sarcastically, "Relatives of yours?"
"Yep," the wife replied, "in-laws."

W O R D S 

A husband read an article to his wife about how many words women use a day... 

30,000 to a man's 15,000.
The wife replied, "The reason has to be because we have to repeat everything to men...
The husband then turned to his wife and asked, "What?"


CREATION
A man said to his wife one day, "I don't know how you can be 

so stupid and so beautiful all at the same time.
The wife responded, "Allow me to explain. 

God made me beautiful so you would be attracted to me;
God made me stupid so I would be attracted to you!"


----------



## middie (Sep 29, 2005)

roflmbo love it corazon !!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 29, 2005)

Ditto what middie says!! That is so true. lol


----------



## pdswife (Sep 29, 2005)

GOOOOD ones!!   Tried to give you karma but, I've run out of karma power already today....


----------



## kadesma (Sep 29, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> GOOOOD ones!! Tried to give you karma but, I've run out of karma power already today....


 I had some pds, so I zapped her with it 
kadesma


----------



## Christygirl (Sep 29, 2005)

I kid you not, I thought the words one was hilarious and told it to my hubby when he came home.... I deliver the punch line and he turns around w/ his glass of iced tea and said, "huh?" 

Sheeeesh!


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 29, 2005)

You are on a roll today Corazon! That was great, I can't give you anymore karma cause I gave it to you for the last one but consider some virtual karma given!!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 29, 2005)

A husband read an article to his wife about how many words women use a day... 

 30,000 to a man's 15,000.
 The wife replied, "The reason has to be because we have to repeat everything to men...
 The husband then turned to his wife and asked, "What?"




so... I copied this and mailed it to Paul.  Then went out
to the garage where he was working on our latest project.
I was out there for maybe 15 minutes and had to repeat at
least two things.  When he came him I made him check his email.
I don't know why but, he didn't think it was funny at all.  Even, after
I explained that I'd sent it before getting mad at him for having to repeat
what I was saying.  lol


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 29, 2005)

Typical men...then just dont get it......lol!!!!!!!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 29, 2005)

Pds,

boy does that sound familiar!!! Huh, What, Hum, you said, are all words I hear daily!!!  I can't believe how DH hangs on my every word 
kadesma


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 30, 2005)

What did You say ? 

Can any of you please get my pillow ? I just got settled in with my BEER and Remote (BURPPPPPPP) ! 

Well I never, Just who does he think he is ? 

















Howdy I'M "MAIDRITE"Thats WHo ! Can Ya hear me Now !


----------



## middie (Sep 30, 2005)

no maidrite... i'm pretty sure we can see you though lmao


----------

